# You feel what you focus on!



## Hook (Feb 23, 1999)

I haven't posted in a very long time because I have/had given up on anything working. Unfortunately I'm getting worse and the anxiety is building.I have a vibrant spirit, love the outdoors, and have been building my professional career. And as I grow and build in each of these areas so does my anxiety regarding IBS.Tony Robbins stresses that "we feel what we focus on". I get so stressed. I exercise, I am not overweight, I eat mostly baked and bland foods, I eat tons of Oatmeal for the soluable fiber, and still I suffer.I can't let this run my life. If IBS had its way I'd sit in the house 24-7. I do in some instances now. I plan my activities and hide in the house trying to "get it all out" before engaging in the activity. Anxiety builds as friends don't understand my problem. I feel so inferior yet my career and earnings are good, I'm considered by many to have pleasing looks and an in-shape 6' 2" frame. How can I have so much going for me, positive attitude including, and be so bummed and depressed with regards to this frickin disease?Hook


----------



## bradthewanderer1 (Apr 4, 2003)

I know what you are feeling I used to sit around 24/7 and I used to be depressed all the time and anxious, but I got beyond with help from my family. Friends usually have no clue what is going on unless you sit down and explain it to them and then if they still don't understand and want to help by being a good friend, get rid of them, they were never your friend! Anyways I truly believe you will always have some anxiety and depression related to IBS, but you can learn to minimize it. I have been seeing a psychologist who has helped with the anxiety without drugs to calm it and I must say he has greatly helped me. Perhaps a discussion with a professional will nelp you too? Try to find a professional that is working from the cognitive theory perspective they are usually the best when it comes to IBS suffers. Well that is all for now, I will think of more helpful ideas and get back to you, good luck!


----------



## 11 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi hook!The anxiety of the what if is worse than the stupid big D. I find comfort in knowing that there are people like you out there that understand and know what this hell is like. Sometimes I feel like i'm driving myself crazy. Like you, people would not know that I have this. I'm outgoing, I love to live, but the lack of understanding from others can really get me down. I don't like to tell others sometimes for fear they would find me "gross". I often lie about not feeling good and tell people I'm nauseated because that's not so bad. The Doctor is your best bet. There are drugs out there that will help you, but I think maybe the best medicine is just for someone to listen and really understand what you are going thru. And believe me, I understand.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Hook, you are absolutely right!! When we hurt or feel bad, the best things we can do for ourselves is to pull ourselves up by our bootstraps and keep on keepin' on !!I love your attitude !!







Evie


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Hi Hook,I hear ya. Sounds like you are going through a tough spot right now, but you do have the right attitude. I was pretty much homebound until I found a different combination of things that work most of the time. And for the times it doesn't I'm lucky enough to have a supportive spouse who understands. After an emergency trip to a restroom recently I got back into the car and my kids were asking if we could get a handicap sticker since it seems I have somewhat of a handicap. I turned to my husband and kids and said - you know I might be able to if I tried, or I could just give up and stay home and never go out - but what kind of life would that be??? I don't want to be labeled as handicapped or miss out on all the fun life has to offer. I swear I saw admiration in the eyes of all of them. And that made me feel pretty darn good!







Us IBS'ers should be darn proud of ourselves for all the little things we accomplish. You've done the right thing by coming back to the board to get the support you need to get through this tough spot. I hope you find some good things that will help you get your IBS and anxiety under control and your confidence back.


----------

